# System to listen classical music



## Tortin (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi. Looking for a system to listen classical music. What would you advise to choose between an amplifier or receiver. I want to get the best sound on a small budget. I used to have a Yamaha which I was happy with. But it is time to replace the equipment. My choice is between Yamaha and Pioneer. But here theguruchoice.com/record-players/best-receiver-for-turntable/ recommends Denon. I am at a loss.


----------



## Drilkens (May 3, 2021)

From personal experience, I recommend opting for Yamaha receivers.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

An amp is just that, an amp, so do you have a preamp to drive it? Otherwise you need a receiver = preamp + amp.


----------

